# Connecting LAptop to Desktop using USB cable



## kumarmohit (Dec 28, 2006)

OK Guyz

I have a Desktop and a Laptop, both have a free USB2.0 Port. And I have a USB cable with both A type connectors. I want it to make a network of Laptop and Desktop. Both run WinXP SP2, Desktop has XP Home < Laptop has XP Pro. Can any one tell me if its possible and if yes the steps too...

PS. Desktop has a LAN card to run SIFY net. I hope there will not be IP conflict issues.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 28, 2006)

The easiest way to connect a laptop and a desktop pc is through lan wire.
Get a lan wire with cross connection(tell the vendor to make it cross).
Plug in both the wires and go to the My Network Places.
Click on setup Home or small office network. 
Well if u want to connect through Lan i will provide you with the detailed procedure.


----------



## suman2005 (Dec 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I have a Desktop and a Laptop, both have a free USB2.0 Port. And I have a USB cable with both A type connectors. I want it to make a network of Laptop and Desktop.



Before you attempt to connect 2 computers with a regular USB cable read this...

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/248


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 28, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> The easiest way to connect a laptop and a desktop pc is through lan wire.
> Get a lan wire with cross connection(tell the vendor to make it cross).
> Plug in both the wires and go to the My Network Places.
> Click on setup Home or small office network.
> Well if u want to connect through Lan i will provide you with the detailed procedure.



The problem is that I will have to buy a new Lan Card which will fill up the desktop's only free PCI slot

@Suman -- So can I get this bridge cable in Delhi?


----------



## suman2005 (Dec 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> So can I get this bridge cable in Delhi?



*img515.imageshack.us/img515/9117/jsusb2usbcablevb2.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2006)

@kumar.. .wich mobo d u hav????
mebbe it might hav onboard ethernet adapters..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 29, 2006)

U can network through usb cable but it's a special type of usb cable which has some circuit (or something) in the center. They are available at Nehru Place, New delhi.
But those cables are currently available in usb 1.1 only.


----------

